# hi from suffolk



## cindy (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi 
I just converted my electricians panel van into a simple camper (electricity, diesel heater and sofa bed) and Im off to roam the wild places and wildernesses that are still left...
hoping to find lots of good advice on here 
Anyone else in East Anglia?


----------



## nowhereman (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Cindy, welcome from us, hope you find some of those wild spots you are looking for. Look hard, many of them are hidden away but when you find them it will be worth the search.

Ian and Erna


----------



## Baconsdozen (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello
Yes I'm in Suffolk too.Best of luck looking for the wilderness and wide open spaces,


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Cindy welcome to the wildside.

Tom


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Cindy and welcome. East Anglia's a fair step from here but I'm sure there are quite a few wildies in your parts. Hope you enjoy your new conversion.


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Cindy,in case you haven't found your way around the site yet check out the Suffolk section here www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=47 and welcome to the wildside,Andy.


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 8, 2009)

hi and welcome from me enjoy


----------



## lenny (Jan 8, 2009)

Hiya Cindy and welcometo the site


----------



## cindy (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for your welcomes. What a friendly bunch 



messenger 2.5td said:


> Hi Cindy,in case you haven't found your way around the site yet check out the Suffolk section here www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=47 and welcome to the wildside,Andy.



And No I havent found my way around the site yet so this little gem was really interesting. Thanks.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Cindy, welcome aboard   from us both!!   JIMMNLIZZ!!!!


----------



## reynolds29 (Jan 9, 2009)

*welcome cindy*

Hi cindy. I'm from Norfolk. welcome to the wildside!!


----------



## Yogihughes (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Cindy, sorry for being tardy with my welcome.
John.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi cindy and welcome


----------



## JOHN WEST (Jan 9, 2009)

*suffolk*

hi cindy,welcome for chat or meet .im often in suffolk ,and have some places for 1 or 3 night stop overs ,i call every year and some locals got to know me,i have my ducato home camper ,and shes very comfortable,wish you happy adventures,


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Jan 13, 2009)

cindy said:


> Hi
> I just converted my electricians panel van into a simple camper (electricity, diesel heater and sofa bed) and Im off to roam the wild places and wildernesses that are still left...
> hoping to find lots of good advice on here
> Anyone else in East Anglia?



Hi Cindy.
Another self build from Suffolk.

Cheers Big Trev


http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/Iveco.Conversion/TheIvecoBusConversion#


----------

